# New techie



## Ylime (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey! My name is Emily, and I’m 15.

I began theatre acting classes when I was two years old, and have been fairly consistent over the years. When I was younger I did gymnastics, ballet, and tap dance. I grew up with stages, and so I’ve almost always been comfortable acting on them. Several years ago I began scriptwriting, and I helped direct a small cabaret that my school was holding, as well as performing in it. (My high school didn’t have a stage though, and had incredibly minimal lighting equipment, so no learning opportunities there.)

So, I’ve done acting. I was one of those actors who didn’t even think about tech when I was doing a performance. I’d never realized there was so much work put into it… then I started college and teching.

This first semester, I took a lighting design class for theatre, but that mostly turned into a dance lighting design class (I can’t describe how exhausting it was to be in a performance and do tech and design for it.) Still, though, it was an incredible class, and I found that I really loved lighting. During that class, I also was required to do 25 hours of tech work. I had an incredible fear of heights, and I still do (as in I’m even scared of bunk beds) but I liked hanging lights so much that I climbed to those crazy heights that you all climb to. Scary, but fun!

After this semester, I’m determined to learn as much as I can, and then some more about lighting design, tech, and programming. I’m taking another course next semester specifically on the tech, and a tutorial on stage management. I’ve always known that I want a career in a theatre. Now I know what the career is!  

Sorry about that being so long ^_^ Wanted to give a thorough introduction. Nice to meet you! 

If anyone would like to talk to a beginner, IM me


----------



## Van (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome Aboard ! Great to see someone else from the Pac NW. I hope you find this place as much fun as I do !


----------



## SocksOnly (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah, if only the actors I knew were as cool as you, lol. Welcome.


----------



## LDtheLD (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome! I was really scared of heights too at first, but like you, I just wanted to get up there and hang lights so bad that I just did it, and now heights don't scare me at all anymore.


----------



## avkid (Dec 15, 2006)

I used to have an extreme fear of heights until a week of building scaffolding for the set of Footloose. The lighting bridge at the theatre also helped.

http://tinyurl.com/ylyjrv


----------



## punktech (Dec 15, 2006)

box booms cured me...and they shall cure you, just wait till i'm ME next sem. (Ylime and i go to the same college, and i shall be ME this spring and will help her sure that annoying fear of heights  ) 

Your name hun makes me think of the company we get all our tech stuff from too (LimeLight in Lee, MA BOOO-YAAAH!!!)


----------



## Ylime (Dec 15, 2006)

Hah ^_^ Thanks everyone for the welcomes!

I guess I'll also get that extra push to get over my fear of heights from punktech  

So, side note, I was just singing in a performance with no special lights, aside from dimmer-switches. Is it normal for me to flinch when the teacher turns on all the lights at full blast? Hah


----------



## Andrewr (Dec 15, 2006)

Best cure for fear of height ever is Cablenet. (tensioned wire grid to you guys)

Bouncing about 15m above the seating tends to kill or cure... lol


----------



## cutlunch (Dec 15, 2006)

Ylime said:


> Hah ^_^ Thanks everyone for the welcomes!
> I guess I'll also get that extra push to get over my fear of heights from punktech
> So, side note, I was just singing in a performance with no special lights, aside from dimmer-switches. Is it normal for me to flinch when the teacher turns on all the lights at full blast? Hah



Welcome. I must admit I have a healthy respect for heights to. But if I know the gear I am using is safe I'll go up there. Also in some ways it is better to have a fear that makes you careful then a cockiness that makes you careless.

The light thing. Yeah it is a natural to react when you go from dark to sudden bright. But it is one of those things you can control and train yourself not to do. 

With schools I help out I tend to always say when we use the lights for this first time "yes I know they are bright" . I also remind them to watch their step when they are going from light to dark eg off stage.

I look forward to reading more of your postings.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 16, 2006)

Let me add to what others have said and say welcome to Controlbooth.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 20, 2006)

Huh I've never had any trouble with heights...unless I'm on a particularly wobbly piece of equipment!!!

Now would you care to explain your username to us all? 

...and welcome aboard!


----------



## Ylime (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the welcomes! ^_^

Hah, my username... it looks like it would be something interesting, right? 

Read it backwards  I promise it's nothing remotely important. I just wasn't feeling the creative flair when I made the account. Or, at least, all my creativity was already someone else's screenname


----------

